# How much does your Mini weigh?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I am curious how much your miniature poodles weigh? My guy is 5 month old and weighs 11.5 pounds. I am wondering if he is on target. He is lean, but not too skinny. At four month old he was 12 inches at the shoulder, but I haven't measured him since then (I will have to do this tonight!).


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Captain is approximately 15-16 lbs full grown. He is about 15 inches at the shoulder, maybe a little less, he was squirmy at his last vet visit.


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

Midnight is a hair over 12 inches tall at 7 years. She only weighs 9.6 pounds, but she is at her ideal body condition.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy is 10 months old, 13 inches tall (I think--he was squirming) and 12.5 lbs.

IIRC, he was only 10 inches tall at around 5 months and weighed around 9 lbs. He's a small mini.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, a lot of small minis! 

I would love for Jager to end up around 15 or 16 pounds like Captain. At what age did he stop growing?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Captain is the largest from his litter, we got him when he was older, but the breeder said he was 11 months old when he finished growing. His sister is about 12.5 inches tall and 10 lbs. His sire is another larger mini, 15 inches and 16 lbs.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau was the smallest in a litter of three, and weighed 12.5 lbs when we brought him home at 6 mos. He's grown a bit in the two months he's lived with us, but I'm not sure how tall he is. I recently took him back to the breeder, who is also a groomer, and when I picked him up after his haircut the breeder was surprised how big he had grown. He's now as big or bigger than his sibllings. As far as we're concerned, he's the perfect size.


----------



## Grey ember (Feb 4, 2013)

PaddleAddict said:


> I am curious how much your miniature poodles weigh? My guy is 5 month old and weighs 11.5 pounds. I am wondering if he is on target. He is lean, but not too skinny. At four month old he was 12 inches at the shoulder, but I haven't measured him since then (I will have to do this tonight!).


I have a male miniature poodle who will be 9 months old in about 10 days who weighs 22.8 lbs and is nearly 17 inches tall


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Zoe weighs 11 lbs. She is too small to be shown successfully - she used to look like a toy poodle compared to the other bitches in the ring!


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Mine is 13 months old and weighs 19.5 pounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

7 months & 16 lb

His legs are finally really long and he's enjoying his Super Poodle Power to jump and leap.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

17 months and 15 lbs.


----------



## Mimi - The Black Poodle (Feb 2, 2020)

Our Mimi (22 months) is 5,1kg and Franz (10 months) is 6,2kg.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Mimi - The Black Poodle said:


> Our Mimi (22 months) is 5,1kg and Franz (10 months) is 6,2kg.


Yay for metric system! I always get confused when the others are talking about inches and pounds! Do you mind me asking how tall they are from toe to shoulder? 

and a little off-topic the sire of my future pup (im on a waiting list) is imported from Finland


----------



## Mimi - The Black Poodle (Feb 2, 2020)

curlflooffan said:


> Yay for metric system! I always get confused when the others are talking about inches and pounds! Do you mind me asking how tall they are from toe to shoulder?
> 
> and a little off-topic the sire of my future pup (im on a waiting list) is imported from Finland


Mimi 31cm and Franz 36cm.

Oh, cool 🤩 can you remember the name of finnish breeder?


----------

